# Trainer in Richmond, VA??



## Tommy5144

How is everyone doing? 

I am looking for a trainer to do basic obedience in the Richmond,VA area. I have a 10 week old GSD. Sire was SVV1 and mother was ScH1 and I am interested in pursuing the same path. He has a lot of prey drive and is showing a lot of interest in tracking as well. 

Anyone know good basic obedience trainers with the idea of going into Schutzhund? Thanks!


----------



## n2gsds

I am east of Richmond. Jenny and I train at the *Richmond Dog Obedience Club* . Jenny is in the Puppy Class right now. They have two (one for younger pups and one for older). They also offer other classes. Here is their website: RDOC Main Page I trained with them before with my other GSD (passed away in Dec. at 12 1/2yrs. old) and was pleased with them. 
Two other places that I have found but really don't know anything about them:
Steven Jackson, ABCDT, Positive Obedience Training Sandston VA (He had a booth at our local wine festival)
Training - Classes at The Dude Ranch Pet Resort

You might also email the GSD Club: New Page 1

Good luck! Looking forward to hearing about your experiences and seeing those pics!


----------



## Tommy5144

Thanks!!!  





n2gsds said:


> i am east of richmond. Jenny and i train at the *richmond dog obedience club* . Jenny is in the puppy class right now. They have two (one for younger pups and one for older). They also offer other classes. Here is their website: rdoc main page i trained with them before with my other gsd (passed away in dec. At 12 1/2yrs. Old) and was pleased with them.
> Two other places that i have found but really don't know anything about them:
> steven jackson, abcdt, positive obedience training sandston va (he had a booth at our local wine festival)
> training - classes at the dude ranch pet resort
> 
> you might also email the gsd club: new page 1
> 
> good luck! Looking forward to hearing about your experiences and seeing those pics!


----------



## Tommy5144

Bump...still haven't found a trainer


----------



## n2gsds

Did you check out any of the ones that I listed? I know that there is no Schutzhund close by but any of those will get you started in obedience which is part of Schutzhund and maybe someone at one of those places could point you in the right direction. I'll try to remember to ask at class on Friday. How is your puppy doing? What training have you been doing on your own so far? Would love to see some pics. 
This site has some info: United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Tommy5144

n2gsds said:


> Did you check out any of the ones that I listed? I know that there is no Schutzhund close by but any of those will get you started in obedience which is part of Schutzhund and maybe someone at one of those places could point you in the right direction. I'll try to remember to ask at class on Friday. How is your puppy doing? What training have you been doing on your own so far? Would love to see some pics.
> This site has some info: United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog


Thank you so much...I tried to first site. Looked perfect but whenever I click on "contact us" the page is down. 

The second site, also great but wayyyy too far (2 hours). 

Will try third.


----------



## n2gsds

The RDOC site is back up working. RDOC Main PageThis place has been in business for years and is very reputable. It is just off Broad St. in Richmond. Puppy class is Fridays at 6:30. Why don't you come by to check it out? No obligation. They will be glad to answer any questions and may have some info on Schutzhund. I know what you mean about the Schutzhund training place, too far for me as well. In my class there are 9 puppies-some Golden Retrievers, a Jack Russell terrier, a Doberman, a Sheep Dog, a golden Lab, a boxer and a Brittany Spaniel. So far, we have covered Sit, Down, Go to Mat (bed/crate), Come, Leave It, Heel on Lead and Off Lead, Sit/Stay, Down/Stay, Stand for Inspection and this after only 4 classes. All the pups are doing really well plus we work on socialization.


----------



## Tommy5144

Thank you so much! I talked to them and am doing the older puppy class in July (their next availability)...and will do training somewhere else that they recommended in Short Pump until then. Thanks!!




n2gsds said:


> The RDOC site is back up working. RDOC Main PageThis place has been in business for years and is very reputable. It is just off Broad St. in Richmond. Puppy class is Fridays at 6:30. Why don't you come by to check it out? No obligation. They will be glad to answer any questions and may have some info on Schutzhund. I know what you mean about the Schutzhund training place, too far for me as well. In my class there are 9 puppies-some Golden Retrievers, a Jack Russell terrier, a Doberman, a Sheep Dog, a golden Lab, a boxer and a Brittany Spaniel. So far, we have covered Sit, Down, Go to Mat (bed/crate), Come, Leave It, Heel on Lead and Off Lead, Sit/Stay, Down/Stay, Stand for Inspection and this after only 4 classes. All the pups are doing really well plus we work on socialization.


----------



## n2gsds

Yay! Jenny and I will be doing the older puppy class then too! Right now she is the only puppy Shepherd so it will be nice to have another GSD there. Looking forward to meeting you. You can't miss us!


----------

